# Anyone here into the most brutal grindcore possible?



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm into pretty much every style and genre of music under the sun. For rock music, I think the epitome is the most insane, brutal grindcore and related styles.

Some examples:

Combatwoundedveteran - I Know a Girl Who Develops Crime Scene Photos





Reversal of Man (related to Combatwoundedveteran) - This Is Medicine





Orchid - Dance Tonight! Revolution Tomorrow! (my favorite rock band and album of all time)





Discordance Axis - The Inalienable Dreamless





Nails - Unsilent Death





Magrudergrind - (self titled)





The Locust - Plague Soundscapes





The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza - Danza IIII: The Alpha - The Omega





Converge - Jane Doe (classic album)





The first three bands are screamo/emoviolence, and I know how the average person reacts to the word "emo", but if you're into extremely hardcore punk and grindcore, it doesn't mean what you think it means.

I have a massive amount of bands like this already, but I'd like to have a discussion about our favorite bands and about the genres.


----------



## Ivan Smith (Jun 11, 2018)

Will listen later


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Ivan Smith said:


> Will listen later


Only if you want to punish your ears!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Let’s see. Discordant Axis and the rest played at high volume at 20... Ear trumpet for deafness at 50. What’s not to love? OK. Anger! Rage! The big drown out! Catharsis! Everything is effed! Clipping! Then what? What do they have an answer to? And why should anyone expose themselves to such an unrelenting wall of sound except to drowned out one’s own troublesome thoughts? The reward is when they stop and not during their act. I’ve heard something, gawdawful tracks, from all of them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

Fredx2098 said:


> For rock music, I think the epitome is the most insane, brutal grindcore and related styles.
> 
> The first three bands are screamo/emoviolence, and I know how the average person reacts to the word "emo", but if you're into extremely hardcore punk and grindcore, it doesn't mean what you think it means.


I tried... honestly... I got through as much of the first three as I possibly could and just had to stop...

I try to be as open-minded as anyone could possibly be to that which is unknown to me and to most certainly never disparage the musical tastes of anyone for any reason... so let me just say to each his own, eh?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

When I want really extreme music, I go for Napalm Death. This video demonstrates what it's about


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

This thread isn't to convince people to like it.... It's for people who already like it.... Negative opinions are precluded by the title and post.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> When I want really extreme music, I go for Napalm Death. This video demonstrates what it's about


For sure! I totally love them. Aren't they like the originals? They're related to some other awesome bands and projects as well.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Larkenfield said:


> Let's see. Discordant Axis and the rest played at high volume at 20... Ear trumpet for deafness at 50. What's not to love? OK. Anger! Rage! The big drown out! Catharsis! Everything is effed! Clipping! Then what? What do they have an answer to? And why should anyone expose themselves to such an unrelenting wall of sound except to drowned out one's own troublesome thoughts? The reward is when they stop and not during their act. I've heard something from all of them.


That's a nice opinion you've got there, definitely not condescending, pretentious, or snobbish at all, and insightful as always.



Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> I tried... honestly... I got through as much of the first three as I possibly could and just had to stop...
> 
> I try to be as open-minded as anyone could possibly be to that which is unknown to me and to most certainly never disparage the musical tastes of anyone for any reason... so let me just say to each his own, eh?


You shouldn't have to try. If you don't like it, then you don't like it and this thread isn't for you. At least you were somewhat polite about it.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Each of the albums I linked to are more beautiful to me than anything by Bach or Beethoven. Debate me, but in a different thread please. This thread is for people who like music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

These guys are the only other grindcore band I've heard. I like the video...


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Nothing to see here...


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> These guys are the only other grindcore band I've heard. I like the video...


I love those guys too! If those are the only brutal bands you know, you should definitely check out the stuff I linked to. Discordance Axis, Nails, Magrudergrind, and Tony Danza have that heavy grindcore sound, but the rest are more raw and noisy.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for the recommendations! I mostly listen to all things metal when not all things classical. I've heard Nails and Converge of the ones you mentioned, but there's a zillion bands around. These days I listen to the latest albums of Satyricon and Judas Priest when I drive my car.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Thanks for the recommendations! I mostly listen to all things metal when not all things classical. I've heard Nails and Converge of the ones you mentioned, but there's a zillion bands around. These days I listen to the latest albums of Satyricon and Judas Priest when I drive my car.


Oh nice! I was gonna ask if you're a fan of black metal since there's a bit of a "scene" of it in Norway I think. I'm a big fan of black metal, especially atmospheric and suicidal black metal. I even like American black metal (including Deafheaven!?!?!?! ), even though that's supposedly an abomination of black metal. I'm not a fan of so called "heavy metal" though. Despite the name, it's some of the lightest stuff out there, and I try to stay as brutal as possible.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't really get the post black metal music, like Deafheaven. Since this is a classical site, you should try some Schnittke, beginning with the piano concerto  I've listened to metal since I was 10, and that's 38 years ago, so I've noticed the change! I listened to classical longer though. I only go for brutal when I drink beer, not now, usually fridays when new albums are released. 
Cheers from sunny Norway! (Historical heatwave here...)


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I don't really get the post black metal music, like Deafheaven. Since this is a classical site, you should try some Schnittke, beginning with the piano concerto  I've listened to metal since I was 10, and that's 38 years ago, so I've noticed the change! I listened to classical longer though. I only go for brutal when I drink beer, not now, usually fridays when new albums are released.
> Cheers from sunny Norway! (Historical heatwave here...)


I don't really get why people don't really get stuff like Deafheaven. It has blast beats, tremolo picking, shrieking. What else does it need to be black metal? They need to wear costumes and face paint (not that I don't like that)? When I hear them, I think, "that is some nice and brutal black metal." I've heard traditional black metal bands that sound less black metal than them in my opinion.

I'm a big fan of the Schnittke I've heard. I haven't checked out the piano concerto, so I'll do that! I like his chamber music also. I prefer chamber over orchestral music. I have really broad tastes, from pure ambient music and Feldman to grindcore and harsh noise. I'm just a big fan of all types of sounds!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I heard Deafheaven some years ago and decided I didn't care so much. I can of course try again


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I haven't listened to very much of them since I'm more into screamo/emoviolence, but I like this track and all the other small number of tracks I've heard by them. It also has good production which might exclude it from being "trve kvlt" but that doesn't concern me.

Another American black metal band that I like is Wolves in the Throne Room.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey! Pig Destroyer has a new song out today. Maybe not the most brutal possible, but pretty hard


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Fredx2098 said:


> This thread isn't to convince people to like it.... It's for people who already like it.... Negative opinions are precluded by the title and post.


You can't preclude negative opinions in a discussion thread, and there's a lot to be negative about this extremely loud and raucous music.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Napalm Death bored me to tears. I've heard a couple other bands similar to Deafheaven, but I don't dig the wall of sound guitars with the vocals buried in the mix. But I dug the Pig Destroyer. Their heavy riffing sounds great!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I like Deafheaven and some Converge. I've heard bits of some of the rest you mentioned but others are new to me and not to my taste. My tastes are eclectic in metal but I prefer post-metal, melodeath and traditional stuff but I also have screamo, etc in my collection.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Pig Destroyer is a great name. There's really no doubting what type of band they are with a name like that. You could almost say for certain they don't play soul music, without even hearing a note.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Bulldog said:


> You can't preclude negative opinions in a discussion thread, and there's a lot to be negative about this extremely loud and raucous music.


There's always Barry Manilow or Humperdinck.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Here's an album that's perhaps a more moderate good introduction to screamo that even my mom and some older relatives enjoy:


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

It just seems a bit silly to see the title of this thread and come in and say "no" or belabor it.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

starthrower said:


> There's always Barry Manilow or Humperdinck.


No thanks. The schmaltz that comes out their mouths is hard to take; you can have them.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Fredx2098 said:


> It just seems a bit silly to see the title of this thread and come in and say "no" or belabor it.


I just wanted to check it out - back off.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Bulldog said:


> I just wanted to check it out - back off.


I just don't see the point in saying that there are a lot of negative things to say about this music. I'm well aware. I don't need to learn that people don't like it and why they don't like it. I already know. Feel free to be as negative as you want I suppose, but I don't see what it adds.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Fredx2098 said:


> I just don't see the point in saying that there are a lot of negative things to say about this music. I'm well aware. I don't need to learn that people don't like it and why they don't like it. I already know. Feel free to be as negative as you want I suppose, but I don't see what it adds.


What it adds is my opinion. You're making a big deal out of very little. I made one short posting expressing my dislike of the videos you offered. Actually, I wouldn't have posted anything if you didn't use the word "precluded" or another word of like meaning.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Bulldog said:


> What it adds is my opinion. You're making a big deal out of very little. I made one short posting expressing my dislike of the videos you offered. Actually, I wouldn't have posted anything if you didn't use the word "precluded" or another word of like meaning.


That opinion is what I'm presupposing, and I'm wondering if there is anyone who enjoys it like I do, because it's an uncommon taste.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Fredx2098 said:


> Each of the albums I linked to are more beautiful to me than anything by Bach or Beethoven. Debate me, but in a different thread please. *This thread is for people who like music*.


That's a bold statement considering the links. Calling this "music" is much more "charitable" than I could ever be describing this stuff.

Now, about your comments to those you posted how they don't like it: You have made many posts stating your dislike of Beethoven and how vapid his music is. Many people responded to your remarks. This is a forum, open to the free exchange about music in all it's forms (heavily weighted towards classical of course) and genres. You have the freedom to create a thread or post and everyone here has the freedom to comment.

I think you have a problem showing any objectivity towards music. Music is subjective to all of us, however, that doesn't mean someone can't be objective about it. There is a quality towards anything and the arts (contrary to many people's view) are no exception. It's one thing to say that you don't like/enjoy Beethoven, it's quite another to say his music is garbage (not your exact words, but the spirit of your posts about him).

I don't "enjoy" Steely Dan, but there is no denying the talent, musicality, and quality of musicianship and writing in their music. I DO enjoy Tom Petty, but there is no pretending that he is nearly as good a song writer as those in Steely Dan. The statements about the quality of those two bands is objective. What I do or do not like about their respective music is subjective.

The links above are links to noise with a veneer (tissue paper thin) of musicality to them. Period. YOU like them, great, I say rock on and keep enjoying. But stop with the "outrage" of other's giving their opinions about what you like or don't like.

V


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Varick said:


> That's a bold statement considering the links. Calling this "music" is much more "charitable" than I could ever be describing this stuff.
> 
> Now, about your comments to those you posted how they don't like it: You have made many posts stating your dislike of Beethoven and how vapid his music is. Many people responded to your remarks. This is a forum, open to the free exchange about music in all it's forms (heavily weighted towards classical of course) and genres. You have the freedom to create a thread or post and everyone here has the freedom to comment.
> 
> ...


I'm already very familiar with this opinion. I don't need to hear it stated again and again. To call it noise with little musicality is ridiculous. It's more precise and coordinated and requires more skill for each musician than any other style of rock music. That doesn't mean you should like it, but if you think there is not musicality, that's just wrong. In fact I do appreciate Beethoven, I just don't like his music overall. I've asked for people to explain how my descriptions are wrong and I've gotten no reply. Where is the benefit to you or me when you say that the music I like is not music when I'm asking if anyone else likes this uncommon style? I already know the whole shtick.


----------

